

Braingate2: Your Mind Just Went Wireless - csbartus
http://singularityhub.com/2009/06/17/braingate2-your-mind-just-went-wireless/

======
icey
They've already done one round of clinical trials on people with this? I
wonder what the profile is of their average volunteer. It sounds pretty cool
right up to the whole "implanting a device in your skull" part.

~~~
robg
BrainGate used severely paralyzed adults from "spinal-cord injury, stroke, or
muscular dystrophy". Like with anything implanted, the biggest concern is
infection but which can be easily monitored at the implantation site.

Similar work has used locked-in patients
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locked-In_syndrome>).

~~~
dmix
If you've ever watched The Diving Bell & the Butterfly you can understand that
this could be a big deal to thousands of people.

------
swombat
I think I'll wait for the non-invasive version. My trusty old Logitech will do
just fine until they figure out a way to do this without opening a hole in my
skull.

~~~
kiba
I wonder what part of invasiveness you don't like.

So...you don't want your brain to be invasively housed in a super strong skull
that can survive being stomped on by tanks, underwater pressure, and extreme
variances in temperature and environment?

~~~
swombat
When we get to the point where we can safely replace skulls, I'll go for it.
However, right now, given the state of human surgery knowledge and abilities,
I'll give it a miss. Maybe in 20 years.

